# Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2009)

*Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr in einem eurer Labors testen könnt wie sich eure Netzteile mir anderen Lüftern als den von euch verbauten OEM Lüftern verhalten. (Wie viel wärmer es wird/werden dadurch bestimmte Bauteile  schlecht belüftet)
z.B. mit einem Noiseblocker Multiframe oder Scythe S-Flex


----------



## speedymike (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

ich glaub nicht dass cougar solche tests macht und dann empfehlungen gibt welche lüfter man verwenden könnte. die einträge von cougar zum thema lüftertausch im nt beinhalteten nämlich relativ viele negative worte, wie zb "lebensgefahr".


----------



## tobi757 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Das schätze ich auchmal  

Und warum sollten die quasi Werbung für Noiseblocker oder Scythelüfter machen 

Wenn in so einem Test rauskommt das die Netzteile total laut sind kauft sie doch keiner


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Das Problem an solchen Lüftern ist einmal der recht hohe Preis, der dafür gezahlt werden muss.

Zum anderen ists fraglich, ob die Qualität mit den 'Standard Teilen', die man in den Netzteilen findet, vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Klar sind die Lüfter teuer und klar schreibt Cougar, dass das ganze lebensgefährlich ist, deswegen wollte ich es ja nicht machen, trozdem interressiert mich was passiert und wie sich die Lüfter zu den lauteren OEM Lüftern schlalgen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Lebensgefährlich aber nur, wenn du vergessen hast, den Netzstecker zu ziehen... Und in guten NT´s sind sehr hochwertige Lüfter verbaut! Wenn ich mir den Lüfter aus meinem Straight Power anschaue (höre), da können sich andere Lüfterhersteller mal ne Schreibe von abschneiden! Ok, die meisten sehen halt besser aus, aber...


----------



## Compucase (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Hallo!

Es wurden hier MARKEN genannt die Luefter anbieten. Ich kann nicht fuer andere sprechen, aber ein kleiner Hinweis. Man nehme die genaue Bezeichnung der COUGAR Luefter und tippe diese in Google ein. Dann findet man (ohne grosse Suche) einige SEHR bekannte Marken die einen identischen Luefter als Gehaeuseluefter anbieten. Gleiche Modellnummer und optisch identisch. Ein Zufall?
Wohl kaum. Die Luefter die wir fuer die COUGAR Serie nutzen sind zwar OEM Luefter, aber diese OEM Luefter sind auch unter verschiedenen MArken erhaeltlich. Denn Marke ist nicht gleich Hersteller.
Sehr grosse und bekannte Hersteller von hochwertigen Lueftern sind z.B. Yate Loon und Young Lin, da bedienen sich viele MArken. Auch unser Luefter ist ein Qualitaetsluefter der hierzulande als Gehaeuseluefter fuer einen zweistelligen Euro Betrag ueber die Ladentheke den Besitzer wechselt.
Wir setzen doch nicht hochwertigste Komponenten ein, nutzen eine LAckierung aus der Automobilbranche, sleeven die Kabel aus einem flexiblen und natuerlich geerdeten Mesh Geflecht NUR um dann einen minderwertigen Luefter einzusetzen....
Nein, der Luefter ist schon ein richtig guter. Oder wuerde der sonst unter vielen anderen Marken einzeln verkauft werden?

Sorry fuer die Rechtschreibung, ich arbeite an einem auslaendischem Notebook.


----------



## ole88 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

richtig und soweit ich weiß oder gelesen habe bedienen sich cougar und bequiet ein und dem selben lüfter hersteller, lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

gleich schraub ich mein NT auf un guck bei welchem^^


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

mach doch mach doch ^^
und stecker nich abziehen vergessen


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Das wir die gleichen Lüfter wie be quiet nutzen hast du irgendwo gelesen? Hmm, maile mir mal den Link 
Lebensgefährlich auch dann noch ohne Netzstecker wenn in den Kondensatoren noch Energie gespeichert ist!
Wie gesagt, zu Mitbewerbern äußere ich mich nicht. Andererseits - gute und große Lüfterhersteller gibt es nicht viele. wenn man gute Qualität haben möchte und dazu noch einen Partner der auch ausreichende Kapazitäten hat, landet man irgendwann zwangsweise bei einer Firma von der sich auch andere beliefern lassen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Naja, in Netzteilen sieht man doch eh nur 2 Hersteller: Yate Loon und Young Ling und ab und an mal Protechnic magic, Superred, Adda oder Globefan und hin und wieder 'nen Sanyo Denki Lüfter mehr gibts da eigentlich nicht.

Was mich wirklich wundert ist das niemand Delta Lüfter in Netzteilen verbaut - nicht mal Delta selbst tut das


----------



## soulpain (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

PC Power & Cooling verbaut teilweise Delta Lüfter. Laut, aber lange haltbar und extrem gut gekühlt.


----------



## speedymike (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

ich hab bei vier netzteilen den lüfter gewechselt und ich lebe immer noch


----------



## ole88 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

^hab ich auch schon gemacht,

ja würde dir den llink gerne schicken wen ich den wiederfinden täte, warn bericht üver lüfterhersteller und da wurde dies am randgesagt das viele netzteil hersteller den gleichen lüfter verwenden z.b. bequiet und cougar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*



soulpain schrieb:


> PC Power & Cooling verbaut teilweise Delta Lüfter. Laut, aber lange haltbar und extrem gut gekühlt.


Ja, aber Delta stellt auch leise(re) Lüfter her, halt alles was man so braucht.

Außerhalb der Höllenturbinen hab ich deren 'normal' Produkte nur auf AMD Box Kühlern gesehen, z.B. der AFB0712HHB, 70x15mm, lag AFAIR dem Athlon 64 2800+ oder 3000+ für S754 bei....

Und hier verstehe ich nicht, das niemand diese Produkte nutzt...


----------



## Compucase (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Es wird schon Gruende dafuer geben warum manche Luefter die technisch gut sind, nicht verbaut werden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Vermutlich ist der Preis der Deltas (und auch Sanyo Denki bzw Nidec) deutlich über denen der Konkurenz.
Und ev. sind die Lager auch nicht so ganz leise, wie bei anderen Hersteller, wäre auch 'ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## teurorist (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

schau mal in alte nt da findest viele deltas


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

man du leichenschänder, musst du soviel spamen für den mp


----------



## AMD64X2-User (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Im Cougar Power 400W ist der Skythe Kama verbaut: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Kama DFS122512L-PWM 120mm


----------



## Compucase (31. August 2009)

*AW: Netzteillüfter im Labor tauschen*

Wohl ehr ein Young Lin Lüfter, der aber auch von anderen firmen gekauft und verkauft wird.
ein Lüfter - viele Aufkleber drauf...


----------

